# 

## Hubetr

Witam.
Mam pytanko jak w temacie.Wodę mam podłączoną z wodociągu, niestety ma bardzo (jak dla mnie) niskie ciśnienie 2,3 w porywach 2,5 (chyba bara  :Roll:  ).
Chciałbym je podkręcić w okolice 4,5, tak jak niegdyś mieliśmy w mieszkaniu.
Wtedy branie prysznica było by o niebo wygodniejsze  :big grin:  
Za pomocą czego mogę  tego dokonać?
Jakiś hydrofor na w wejściu wody zastosować czy coś w tym rodzaju?
Czy taki hydrofor nie był by zbyt głośny podczas pracy (musiał bym go mieć w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym połączonym z łazienką?
Ile w ogóle takie coś może kosztować?
Dodam iż na cwu ma zasobnik 125l

----------


## pablitoo

A gdzie to wodociągi takie niskie ciśnienie w instalacji podają   :ohmy:   - u nas z wodociągu zapodaje ponad 6 bar - i celowo zmniejszam je do wartości ca 3 bary w wewnętrznej instalacji wodnej ...

Może najpierw sprawdź w lokalnej wodociągowni / i w umowie / jakie ciśnienie wody powinno być gwarantowane ...

Coś nie chce mi się wierzyć że tak niskie ciśnienie podają - może wcześniej jakieś filtry są ...

----------


## Hubetr

niestety ale takie ciśnienie jest na wodociągu.
u wszystkich sąsiadów jest takie samo małe, nawet u mojego teścia który mieszka troszkę dalej jest takie lipne,a w godzinach szczytu poboru jeszcze spada- masakra jakaś!!! 
a gdzie?
na wsi oczywiście....

----------


## pablitoo

> (...)
> a gdzie?
> *na wsi oczywiście*....


 - ekhmm - u mnie *na wsi* 6 bar - jak napisałem ...   :cool:

----------


## admiro

> A gdzie to wodociągi takie niskie ciśnienie w instalacji podają


Nie dziw się, u mnie na wsi, na końcu wodociągu ciśnienie nie dobija do 2 bar. Parę okolicznych wsi zasilanych z małego miejscowego ujęcia.

Ale mnie tam to w żaden sposób nie przeszkadza, ciśnienie pod prysznicem wystarczające.

----------


## lesnik27

Ciśnienie powinno być 4-5 bar. przy dużych różnicach poziomu terenu stosuje się na sieci wodociągowej stacje podnoszenia ciśnienia (np. w górach)
Proponuje napuścić radnego lub sołtysa niech się dowie czemu takie niskie i czy nie da się czegoś z tym zrobić.
Spotkałem się z przypadkiem gdzie ludziom hydraulik zamontował odwrotnie zawór zwrotny (też zresztą nie do końca sprawny) i przyszli do gminy po 7 latach użytkowania takiej instalacji.
Zapchany wodomierz też może być przyczyną zmniejszenia wydajności ale ciśnienie zaraz po odkręceniu kranu przez chwilę powinno być wysokie.

----------


## tig1

doraźnie można zamontować zestaw hydroforowy

----------


## Hubetr

ale jak wypada taki zestaw w użytkowaniu?czy to przypadkiem nie będzie za głośno bucza lo podczas pracy?
http://allegro.pl/item578978044_mh13...a_mh_1300.html
np coś takiego?

----------


## mayland

u nas też niskie ciśnienie w wodociagu. Latem wieczorami jak działkowcy podlewaja to praktycznei nieraz wody wogóle nie ma u nas  :Roll:  
Zamierzam coś z tym zrobić tylko najpierw muszę poczynic pewne przygotowania, zebrać material dowodowy i podpisy meiszkańców pod petycja w sprawie wodociagu do gminy  :Lol:

----------


## tig1

> ale jak wypada taki zestaw w użytkowaniu?czy to przypadkiem nie będzie za głośno bucza lo podczas pracy?
> http://allegro.pl/item578978044_mh13...a_mh_1300.html
> np coś takiego?


mam coś podobnego tylko ze zbiornikiem 80l - i to dla domu chyba minimum, obecnie byłby 100l, rzadziej załącza się pompa, większy zapas wody...
co do głośności - w porównaniu do dawniej popularnych "SM" - to cicha, ale w pokoju to bym jej nie postawił, 
jak masz możliwość postawienia w osobnym pomieszczeniu ustawieniu na gumowych poduszkach i zrobienia sarkofagu z wełny wygłuszającej to spokojnie można polecić, wbrew pozorom przy wiekszej pojemności zbiornika - pompa zbyt często się nie włącza (3osoby+pies), w nocy (kiedy przeszkadzała by najbardziej) nie włącza się wcale (chyba że część domowników prowadzi nocny tryb życia)

----------


## mario1976

> Witam.
> Mam pytanko jak w temacie.Wodę mam podłączoną z wodociągu, niestety ma bardzo (jak dla mnie) niskie ciśnienie 2,3 w porywach 2,5 (chyba bara  ).


Hmmm - no zobacz a ja mam w okolicy 4,5-5 w wodociągu a poprosiłem hydraulika aby mi załozył jakieś takie cudo abym mógł to regulować (z manometrem jest) i mam zdławione na 2,5 i uważam, że jest ok. Z kranów leci, że az miło.

----------


## Hubetr

całe czas byłem przyzwyczajony do 4,5.......więc spadek prawie o połowę tej wartości zwiększa mój dyskomfort, ale może powoli się do tego przyzwyczaję?    :Evil:

----------


## urgot

Teraz jest 2,5 ale moze być mniej. Są takie miejscowości gdzie kilka lat temu było 30 domów teraz jest 300! A rury główne wodociągu w dalszym ciągu tej samej średnicy. Warto mieć hydrofor. Raz że podniesie ciśnienie dwa że pozwoli na posiadanie pewnego zapasu w przypadku braku wody lub awarii wodociągu

----------

